# utf8translit + postgresql -> undefined symbol



## deadline (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,
kurz zur Vorgeschichte: Ich habe schon erfolgreich einen OSM Server auf Centos installiert. Das selbe versuche ich jetzt auf Ubuntu (12.04 und 14.04). Es klappt auch alles, aber damit Mapnik vernünftig läuft braucht es das Modul utf8translit. Gibts auf deren Webseite, ist ein simples C Programm, welches die Postgresql um ICU Funktionalitäten erweitert.

Nun zum Problem: Mit dem SQL Statement

```
CREATE FUNCTION transliterate(text) RETURNS text AS '$libdir/utf8translit', 'transliterate' LANGUAGE C STRICT;
```
sollte das Modul eigentlich eingebunden werden. Es kommt allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
ERROR:  could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/lib/utf8translit.so": /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/lib/utf8translit.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6icu_5213UnicodeStringD1Ev
```

libicu52 und libicu-dev sind installiert. Ich habe auch schon versucht es auf Ubuntu 12.04 zu installieren (mit einer ältern icu Version) oder selbst zu kompillieren. Sogar die rpm Pakete von Centos habe ich mit alien mal installiert. Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Mein generelles Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß was da Schuld ist.
Es könnte ja die Postgresql sein, die ein bestimmtes Modul nicht einkompilliert hat, es könnte libicu sein, wo etwas fehlt, oder der Linker findet überhaupt nichts.

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen? Ich versuche schon seit einer Woche das Problem zu lösen. 

Schonmal Danke.

Grüße
Christian


----------

